# Must this STUFF continue?



## gokedik (Aug 25, 2014)

The US, the most diverse country on the planet, leaves itself open for a set up of cataclysmic proportion nearly every day. The ‘world police’ gets itself in too far with someone else’s problem. Take Syria, this is a civil war and the US gets itself involved to protect it’s own interests but plays it off to the world, like it wants to protect people from chemical weapons on a humanitarian mission. Then an American represents on that front while, behind their backs, mining or thieving, straight up, with a bold, smiling face. And an innocent/or not journalist gets beheaded. Then with the Ukraine we acted similar. Our president said that he didn’t approve of Russia going into the Ukraine but nobody cared what the mighty US’s opinion was, that’s just the American way. Obviously, Russia didn’t, they moved on the Ukraine like a brother on his sisters pudding, the enemy of my enemy is my friend, regardless of what ANYONE thought, much less America. 

    The US gets in everyone’s business and one day that set up could manifest. If Iran used Syria as a decoy or Russia, the Ukraine, getting the US invested too far to pull out they would then  step in  and become our antagonist and launch a full scale war on the US military, and Iran and Russia can do it. They have the tools. They have nuclear capabilities they ‘agreed’ not to use.  Sanctions don’t really hurt them, after all they’ve had sanctions for years and have already adapted. They could create a government in Syria or Ukraine and the US would have a major incident on their hands. Done deal. And that leaves out potentially our biggest threat. Russia combining their forces with China then lure our nosey asses to a distant part of the planet and get us over-invested and with forces spread thin, they invade us at home, and we would be helpless. Do we really believe anyone would come to our aid. I think if someone had the nerve to attack us we would find that our allies wouldn’t necessarily have our back.

    Vietnam is a sore subject. I know soldiers will want to say that we won that one, and you did, by simply surviving but who ran for the chopper when it finally came and left town. We did. We were getting suckered in places where we weren’t wanted. The UNited States is not responsible for the atrocities in the world. But we act like we are. And if there are any benefits to be reaped, we get them. People will die, someone is gonna want to fight and and opponents are a all around. Death happens. And it can be argued that the US only gets involved to reap the financial benefits of natural resources and politics.  And that argument would be without fault.

    We have the nerve to go into a foreign country and mine for gold, that’s not our’s, and then make a television show about it, laughing on the inside. The rest of the world is NOT a free market for us to exploit! And the miner’s were chased out of claims that they “bought” when the locals stood up with their machete’s, serious about killing for their land of generations. Then like typical American’s with deep pockets they ran from “their” claims in the motor boat, serious about staying alive, for the deal, and then they purchased another claim from some foreign invader with roots but no interest in morality, just cash, and got their gold and returned home successful and rich. To feed their families but with so much excess, to secure wealth for generations? Or admire their bank accounts and feel like top dog? We should be, but aren’t, ashamed of ourselves. Because we are fed, our whole lives, a line of bullshit trying to convince us that the US government knows the right way and everyone else is wrong. The same can be said for the opposing side, ‘God said we’re right.’ How many times do we need to hear and, spill blood over, before we realize that we all worship one God and that monotheism should be the great link.

    The deaths are completely unnecessary. Is it really over the name of God or a sliver of land? I hear it’s tribal and goes back millenia. Does that mean we cannot get over it and agree on peace? Nobody’s children need die. We can agree on cease-fires for a length of hours. If we can agree for hours, their is no way we cannot agree FOREVER. Share the land, shake hands and break bread. They fight always trying to get one up on the other. But when do they agree on equality? Or do they ever? Is this just a fact of life? I cannot be satisfied with this, the thought of peace being out of reach. We cannot let the petty squabbles continue. At some point we must stand up and be good human beings and respect all as if they were family. This is the only way. No compromising. Just agreements. To live and let live. Once and for all.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 26, 2014)

This reads more like a personal rant than a piece of non-fiction. Readers of non-fiction want information coupled with opinion (sometimes) not opinion alone. Provide some data to back up your assertions, make case for what you say, don't simply dump opinions on the page. Be persuasive, not vitriolic. Rather than an article, or an essay--the critique of which is the purpose of this forum--this reads more like a letter to the editor of a local newspaper. Be patient (no one takes soap-box shouters seriously), get your facts straight (I don't know of anyone from the Vietnam era [including myself] who would claim we 'won' that one), and make arguments, not pronouncements.


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 26, 2014)

... and there points out something I've said since I was able to read a newspaper (during WWII). The minute you bring religion into anything, people go into a brainwashed frame. _God said it, so that's that!_
One god? When he/she/it tells each of the "true path" cults diametrically opposed things? Peace and love, peace to the world. Kill the infidels!
As Brother Dave Gardner said, "Love your enemies. It drives them nuts!"
You take the manipulated religious parts out of wars and conflicts and you find the actual basis: money and power.
That's it, people! Always has been and always will be.


----------

